# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Echinacea - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Echinacea* 

Het plantengeslacht Echinacea wordt al eeuwen gebruikt in de behandeling van banale verkoudheden en infecties. Toch is de medische wereld niet zeker of een behandeling met Echinacea wel nuttig is.

Het plantengeslacht Echinacea, waarvan rode zonnehoed de meest bekende telg is, werd het eerst gebruikt door Noord-Amerikaanse indianen. Vandaag fungeert Echinacea vaak als een ingrediënt van voedingssupplementen die het natuurlijke immuunsysteem zouden moeten versterken.

Nochtans geeft het onderzoek naar de effectiviteit van Echinacea de voorbije jaren gemengde resultaten. Een aantal wetenschappers rapporteerden een duidelijk positief effect, andere stellen dan weer dat preparaten met bijvoorbeeld rode zonnehoed weinig of niet helpen tegen verkoudheden en andere infecties.

Zo vonden wetenschappers van het Amerikaanse Charlottesville in een onderzoek bij 399 vrijwilligers dat wortels van de Echinacea Agustifolia geen enkel effect hebben op een verkoudheid. Uit een metaonderzoek, een onderzoek dat de resultaten van verschillende studies samenbundelt, aan de University of Connecticut blijkt dan weer dat Echinacea wel degelijk een positieve impact heeft op de duur en de symptomen van een verkoudheid.


*Immuunsysteem versterken met Echinacea*

Een mogelijke verklaring voor de elkaar tegensprekende resultaten ligt misschien bij de grote variëteit in gebruikte Echinaceapreparaten, de dosissen en de methodes bij de verschillende studies. In ieder geval blijkt uit de grote meerderheid van de onderzoeken dat het weinig zin heeft om preparaten met rode zonnehoed preventief te nemen in een poging het natuurlijke immuunsysteem te versterken. 

Net zoals bij andere planten, is het niet meteen duidelijk hoe Echinacea precies werkt. De verschillende telgen van het plantengeslacht hebben elk een andere samenstelling, waarvan niet wetenschappelijk vaststaat welke stoffen in de plant een medische uitwerking hebben.


*Echinacea tegen verkoudheid*

Blijkbaar geeft Echinacea het beste resultaat als de kuur gestart wordt zodra de eerste symptomen opduiken, en als de kuur tien dagen volgehouden wordt. Maar ook daarover bestaat geen eensgezindheid.

Neveneffecten bij Echinacea werden nauwelijks gerapporteerd, afgezien van wat problemen aan de maag, hoofdpijn, een pijnlijke keel en huiduitslag. Echinacea kan wel allergische reacties uitlokken bij astmapatiënten of bij mensen die allergisch zijn voor planten als chrysanten, madeliefjes of alsemambrosia. Ook mensen met een immuniteitsziektes als reumatoïde artritis of lupus mijden beter Echinacea. Gezien de wetenschappelijke verdeeldheid over de werking van de plant, en uit voorzorg wordt rode zonnehoed evenmin aangeraden voor kinderen en zwangere vrouwen.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## vezelay

Als je alles bij elkaar optelt, lijkt de uitkomst nul.

----------

